# Androchem laboratories U.K.



## Pinaddict (Dec 19, 2020)

Anyone use these? Any good?


----------



## Hong Kong phooey (Aug 4, 2019)

Yes.

They're a decent lab mate.I've used a few of their products and they've all been spot on.


----------



## Pinaddict (Dec 19, 2020)

Thanks man, good to hear, looking to try a new lab tbh as been using sis mainly and time for a change


----------

